# How large are Hanes tagless printed labels?



## teezecrost (May 9, 2007)

Hi! Can anyone tell me the dimensions of the labels Hanes uses in place of tags in their "tagless" line? 
I want to make sure mine are large enough to cover them up if I ever print on Hanes tagless.
Thanks!


----------



## Foundation (Dec 8, 2009)

Just happen to be wearing one of those shirts right now. The tag is 1.5 inches x 1.5 inches.


----------



## teezecrost (May 9, 2007)

Thanks a bunch, Kody! I didn't have any on hand.
Anyway, that's perfect; I designed mine at 2x2!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

teezecrost said:


> I designed mine at 2x2!


What's your plan to place yours over Hanes? How will you do it? 2 color screen print?


----------



## teezecrost (May 9, 2007)

That'd be nice, but I don't want to have to set up screens for every shirt I do, so I'm just pre-print/cutting a bunch of labels on "solutions opaque" material, then will heat press into neck.
Seems like a convenient solution for an inside label.


----------

